# Lunch Break Entertainment



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

This is how I've been keeping myself amused during lunch breaks from time to time. I'm temporarily out of lures (I lost my tackle box a couple of weeks ago) and I didn't bring bait or want to damage any flies...

Why waste bait?

*volume on*



*
It's just too easy!*



They're so stupid! I caught 4 or 5 today...missed as many.

The other day I brought in about 10 or so.

One of these days I'll hook one of the big browns in there, if there are any left after the upstream development going on.

Happy Fishing Humans. :lol:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

When I went to Scofield, I left it at LFC by accident. I didn't realize until the next week when I went to Electric and thought I'd forgotten it at home...WRONG!

Sucks for me. I lost a ton of Blue Foxes, Tiny Tots (jigs), some kastmasters, weights, swivels, hooks, some plastics, etc.

Luckily, I've always kept my spools of line and all of my fly junk in other places, so those were not lost.

I've bought some lures since then, but I've managed to lose those already. I even recovered a couple that I lost, but lost them again.

Each one caught some fish before we parted ways though. 8) 

Here's to pay day! -()/-


----------



## mjschijf (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow, what a bunch of dumb little buggers. :lol: That is awesome though. I know I would be pretty entertained by that. 

Looks like a pretty fun way to spend your lunch break.

P.S. Sorry to hear about your lost tackle box and lures. I've been prone to lose fishing stuff myself from time to time. Not fun, that's for sure.


----------



## kastmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

Sounds like fun! Reminded of the time when the white bass were in Lindon Boat Harbor around this time of the year. We were catching them on plain jigheads, doesn't matter what color they were.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

fatbass said:


> LFC?


Lower Fish Creek, the outlet.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Ha ha.. nice footage. I've never caught them on a bare hook before but i've caught them on a plain jig head a bunch of times. Most people complicate white bass. It's simple, if you are on top of a school you will catch them, if not then move. Simple fish, hardest tactic is finding the school.


----------



## pescador (Jul 2, 2008)

AWESOME!!! I have to try that. Sorry for your tackle box, it happen to me one's also.


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

That's crazy LOAH......I really think it's just a knack you have for catching fish !!

I think_ you _could catch fish from a puddle after a rain storm !! :lol:


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

Thats pretty cool loah.......but, fixed blade jr. can 1 up ya. He's learned how to catch the blue gill out here with his bare hands. He drops some bread off the dock and when the dumb buggers comes up he grabs them. This provides me with hours and hours of beer drinking entertainment.  

My Gordon Setter has also caught a couple.


----------



## cwp (Nov 25, 2007)

.45 said:


> That's crazy LOAH......I really think it's just a knack you have for catching fish !!
> 
> I think_ you _could catch fish from a puddle after a rain storm !! :lol:


+1


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

Was that along paradise creek. :lol:


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Paradise Creek? It was near Utah Lake, sort of.

The closest thing I could gather to a name would probably be Pleasant Creek or Pleasant Springs Creek.


----------



## Jackalope (Oct 30, 2007)

LOAH said:


> Paradise Creek? It was near Utah Lake, sort of.
> 
> The closest thing I could gather to a name would probably be Pleasant Creek or Pleasant Springs Creek.


Yes by Utah lake, you PM'ed me the location last year. I just call it Paradise Creek because of the lower sections location.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Gotcha.

Lil' slice of Heaven down there, eh? :lol:


----------



## cat_man (Sep 19, 2007)

Looks a lot like a place on Mud Lake (Provo Bay) arm of Utah Lake.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Closer to the dump in Lindon.


----------



## Fowl habits (Dec 4, 2007)

there is going to be like 10 guys out there tomorrow with bare hooks


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

LOAH, ever try fishing with a brassie? [fly rod]
It's almost a bare hook.
Red or other colored wire wrapped around a hook and a black thread head.
It works great on the Green.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I never have, but it sounds like something I'd use as a dropper. I'll check it out.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

This hook, in sizes 20 and 22, nymphed by itself has caught a few Provo river trout.


----------

